
Facebook announces that it has invented a new unit of time - huntermeyer
https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/tldr/2018/1/22/16920740/facebook-unit-of-time-flicks-frame-rate-ticks-github-nanosecond-second
======
huntermeyer
[https://github.com/OculusVR/Flicks](https://github.com/OculusVR/Flicks)

